# Fun with Sir Vape.



## BigGuy (21/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/7/18)

We will run this Crack me up on a regular basis so watch out for it, life sometimes gets so hectic we forget to laugh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (22/7/18)

Okay so it is simple. There are 5 x 10% coupon codes available for ONLINE purchases only and only one per person. See the photo attached and work out the coupon code. These online riddles will get harder and harder over time. READ CAREFULLY. Most of all you need to act fast because there are only 5 codes and they are all the same if someone proceeds to checkout and cashes out faster than you well that is tough luck. Terms and conditions apply strictly no U18's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (22/7/18)

Topshelf Vape?


----------



## BigGuy (23/7/18)

The answer was 132vape. 12 grey logo's X 11 Black logo's = 132 + vape =132VAPE
Watch out for the next riddle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (23/7/18)

Awesome idea @BigGuy ! Looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (23/7/18)

BigGuy said:


> Watch out for the next riddle


Google translate as : Save vape budget for the next riddle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darius1332 (23/7/18)

This is awesome way to give codes, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akash (23/7/18)

BigGuy said:


> The answer was 132vape. 12 grey logo's X 11 Black logo's = 132 + vape =132VAPE
> Watch out for the next riddle



I couldn't have been further from the answer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/18)

Life is a riddle, but there are no coupon codes if you guess right.


----------

